# 69 Gto assembly manual



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Recently purchased an assembly manual for my 69. The quality is terrible and the print is very small and impossible to read on most pages. Does anyone sell a better quality assembly for this car? Mine came from inline tube. Thanks


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

No. The 1969 LeMans/GTO & Grand Prix Assembly Manual was produced by General Motors Corporation Technology Group in 1967 or early 1968 -- with '67/'68 printing technology. Only ONE manual was issued to each Pontiac Final Assembly Plant, so it's amazing that any survived at all. Your copy was reprinted by Millenium Industries (not Inline Tube. Inline Tube is, in this case, just a retailer) from an original manual.

For the "full story" of your Assembly Manual, turn to the page directly behind the cover sheet. You'll read why the manuals are of such poor quality.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks. Does anyone produce a version on disc ??


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I think I have one (I'm out of town right now), but it's just a scan of what you already have. You can play with the zoom and other settings on whatever tool you use to view it that can help a little, but it doesn't help a lot.

Bear


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

OK thanks for your help.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have half a dozen assembly manuals, they are easily the best printed resources I've ever used. my original '71 Pontiac A body assembly manual, i've have added extra pages, along with detailed pictures from super low mile original cars. Also have a '71 assembly manual with many pages in plastic sleeves. The rectangular box (key) with the dates and addendums has always been tough to completely read, but the info is extemely important if persuing a true restoration, i.e, detailing to a very high level. 

Have always used a good desk light and a magnifying glass when viewing assembly manuals. Today, I can make out nearly everything thats photocopyed poorly in the '71 manual with a pair of 1.25 cheaters and using the old magnifying glass, LOL. Bought a '72 Firebird assembly manual from Inline Tube a few years ago, and am just getting acquainted with the oddities noted in the keys of certain pages. My '72 T/A has had the interior apart inside, for going on 20 years, and unlike '71 and '72 A body's, its not like I have an example car setting nearby to ck dash wire routing, etc.

Of the A body/ GTO assembly manuals, the '67 is the poorest reprint I've ever used. If you are a member at Wild about Cars online, can access the '67 assembly manual online. Not sure if Eric White uploaded any other assembly manuals. I need to subscribe, viewing was a free deal for quite a while.


----------

